# UK-M Clothing Update



## Lorian

I had a meeting with our supplier yesterday and I'm happy to confirm that we WILL be able to have individual usernames printed on the UK-M t-shirts!

:thumb:

I'll be posting a couple of polls over the next few days to get feedback on things like logo position, which items you wan't us to offer etc.

We'll offer a very limited run of samples to 2-3 people in a couple of weeks to get their feedback.

Everything being good, the full range will then be open to everyone from late August.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You should start advertising on the back of posing trunks :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck

Great work Lorian, exciting stuff.


----------



## Conscript

:bounce: :bounce: Cool!! Now I just need a cool user name lol

I think you should get big massive neck chains (bronze,silver,gold plated) with the UK-M logo bejewelled into a medallion!!! Mr-T style! You feeling me fooo


----------



## Fullhouse

Good stuff


----------



## MrLong

Damn it, wish I had a cool username now, don't want to be in the gym with 'MrLong' written on my back!


----------



## JANIKvonD

the 2-3 'selected' ppl are this months members of the month yeh? good prize


----------



## Lorian

Zara-Leoni said:


> You should start advertising on the back of posing trunks :lol:


In all seriousness, the catalogue I'm choose from do offer thongs.. I suggested it to Katy but I think it was a no go.



JANIKvonD said:


> the 2-3 'selected' ppl are this months members of the month yeh? good prize


That's undecided..


----------



## DiggyV

MrLong said:


> Damn it, wish I had a cool username now, don't want to be in the gym with 'MrLong' written on my back!


I don't know - if you had a tee on when you are out and about with MrLong on it - you may well get some additional attention!


----------



## Outtapped

Hi Lorian, I have only just caught wind of this, sounds awesome. Do you have an idea of what the cost will be?

Also do you think there would be an option available for reps and people sposored to also have their company logo somewhere at an additional cost? of course the forum sponsors would have to pre send a high quality jpeg so you have them on file


----------



## milzy

I'd like one without my username on, Thanks.


----------



## murphy2010

Id happily purchase a nice UKM shirt for gym  cant get enough of comfy baggyish shirts for training


----------



## daniron

Sounds great!


----------



## TryingToGetBig

good news, im after some new gym t-shirts.


----------



## Lorian

WhySoSerious said:


> Hi Lorian, I have only just caught wind of this, sounds awesome. Do you have an idea of what the cost will be?


The costs will be confirmed next week.



WhySoSerious said:


> Also do you think there would be an option available for reps and people sposored to also have their company logo somewhere at an additional cost? of course the forum sponsors would have to pre send a high quality jpeg so you have them on file


That's a great idea and yes, that's completely possible as we pay a set fee for each additional 'print' on the shirts.


----------



## latblaster

Look forward to getting a couple of 'em.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

I'd be interested in a hoodie for training in.

Optional username is good but perhaps not an option I`d be comfortable with for obvious reasons.


----------



## OJay

sounds good especially Jason's idea of getting the guys who are affiliated with companies to get logos on their tee's


----------



## DiggyV

I'll be getting some when they are available to us normal forum peasants, who wont get to have the preview! 

Cheers

D


----------



## lolik

good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

What material are you using for the t-shirts Lorian?

I can't wear polyester, it's too harsh on my smooth, pampered and delicate skin.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Will they have the forum sponsors logos on?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This is awesome news.

I want a hoodie, I want it NOW!!!

Infact I want a Hoodie with no name on it, and I want a t-shirt with my name on it! or not, I don't know, I'M TOO ****ING EXCITED!!!!

Lorian, your awesome, thanks a bunch.


----------



## kingdale

defo guna b gettin hoodie and couple of t shirts!!


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> What material are you using for the t-shirts Lorian?
> 
> I can't wear polyester, it's too harsh on my smooth, pampered and delicate skin.


nor me ,plays fvck with me nip's.


----------



## Justin Cider

Can I be one of the lucky ones to test it out?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Can I have 'JPaycheck is my gym biatch' on mine?


----------



## Conscript

Can I have "UK-M Skipper" on my mine.... :whistling:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

DrHunter said:


> Can I have "UK-M Rimmer" on my mine.... :whistling:


Fixed ;-)


----------



## Conscript

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Can I have 'JPaycheck is mine all mine!!' on mine?


Fixed ;-)P


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well thats it then.

Lorian you may aswell just print them all up saying "UK-M JPaycheck"


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats it then.
> 
> Lorian you may aswell just print them all up saying "UK-M JPaychecks Crew"


Fixed!


----------



## paul81

uk-m t-shirts.. all good.

uk-m sponsored by Myprotein, or bulkpowers or any other fancy firm..... not so good.

people are interested in getting the shirts from here, because they like being associated with here.

if they wanted t-shirts from other firms... they'd get them from other firms.

just my 2 cents. could be wrong, apologies if so


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

paul81 said:


> uk-m t-shirts.. all good.
> 
> uk-m sponsored by Myprotein, or bulkpowers or any other fancy firm..... not so good.
> 
> people are interested in getting the shirts from here, because they like being associated with here.
> 
> if they wanted t-shirts from other firms... they'd get them from other firms.
> 
> just my 2 cents. could be wrong, apologies if so


Your right, I don't think he will put the board sponsors on there anyway cos if one left the t-shirts would be old, don't worry


----------



## QuadFather94

Defonatley will be purchasing some items


----------



## paul81

JPaycheck said:


> Your right, I don't think he will put the board sponsors on there anyway cos if one left the t-shirts would be old, don't worry


tie true, cant see it worth the effort of putting sponsers on, people will only be bothered about the uk-m symbol


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

I'd have to get my username corrected first


----------



## Conscript

arnoldisnumerou said:


> I'd have to get my username corrected first


Contact Katy to change your user name...I will be before I get a t-shirt..........Hmmmm


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lorian said:


> In all seriousness, the catalogue I'm choose from do offer thongs.. I suggested it to Katy but I think it was a no go.


LOL 

We used to sell bodybuilders thongs in the shop.... those of you old enough to remember the 80's/90's will recall the days it was de rigeur for MALE bodybuilders and not just female 

We had quite a few left over..... they sold out pretty quick. All it took was one rich gay customer with a pool and an interest in partying..... :whistling: :lol:

(I'm taking DOZENS of pairs for his guests here....  )



DrHunter said:


> Contact Katy to change your user name...I will be before I get a t-shirt..........Hmmmm


Whats with all this changing your name bollox???? I use my own, actual name on this and any and every other site I have ever registered on. Weeeeeeirdos lol....


----------



## Greenspin

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL
> 
> Whats with all this changing your name bollox???? I use my own, actual name on this and any and every other site I have ever registered on. Weeeeeeirdos lol....


I don't use my real name because I'm a super hero. So keeping my identity secrete is important.


----------



## Conscript

Zara-Leoni said:


> LOL
> 
> We used to sell bodybuilders thongs in the shop.... those of you old enough to remember the 80's/90's will recall the days it was de rigeur for MALE bodybuilders and not just female
> 
> We had quite a few left over..... they sold out pretty quick. All it took was one rich gay customer with a pool and an interest in partying..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> (I'm taking DOZENS of pairs for his guests here....  )
> 
> Whats with all this changing your name bollox???? I use my own, actual name on this and any and every other site I have ever registered on. Weeeeeeirdos lol....


I wanted just my surname same as on other boards but someone beat me to it on here, it's actually my initials (although full initial is DJR) and surname, but having D.R there just makes me look like a [email protected]!! 

People calling me doc....:laugh: I can doctor a CV but that's about it!


----------



## Greenspin

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats it then.
> 
> Lorian you may aswell just print them all up saying "UK-M JPaycheck"


I will take 100.


----------



## Outtapped

JPaycheck said:


> Well thats it then.
> 
> Lorian you may aswell just print them all up saying "UK-M JPaycheck"


Never am I having ukm jpaychecks crew, I am my own crew, the whysoserious crew, it will be me and my mum


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

WhySoSerious said:


> Never am I having ukm jpaychecks crew, I am my own crew, the whysoserious crew, it will be me and my mum


aww man, why so serious?


----------



## Hera

Lorian said:


> In all seriousness, the catalogue I'm choose from do offer thongs.. I suggested it to Katy but I think it was a no go.


I wouldn't say it's a no go. I think that I'd quite like some UK-M underwear. Could wear them in my progress photos....when I actually make some progress that is!


----------



## Conscript

Katy said:


> I wouldn't say it's a no go. I think that I'd quite like some UK-M underwear. Could wear them in my progress photos....when I actually make some progress that is!


 :rockon:


----------



## Beans

Fantastic news


----------



## SoulXedge

Looking forward to this!


----------



## Maj88

yer i'd like one too


----------



## bowen86

i want one.

I think i should recieve a free one, as i think i suggested the forum names print in the other thread.

I'll PM Lorian my address.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Bump


----------



## Beans

How long untill we can start sending you some of our hard earned Lorian?


----------



## Big-Mac

Beans said:


> How long untill we can start sending you some of our hard earned Lorian?


x2


----------



## Nidge

I'm making room in my wardrobe as I type.


----------



## bowen86

ive bought some spare hangers especially.


----------



## JG123

Id be interested definately. I reckon blue would be a good colour


----------



## barsnack

Nidge said:


> I'm making room in my wardrobe as I type.


have you sold the gimp suit?


----------



## JG123

:laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jaime G said:


> View attachment 61186
> :laugh:


Can a Mod ban this guy please?


----------



## Lorian

Beans said:


> How long untill we can start sending you some of our hard earned Lorian?


I've started work on the shop to handle orders.

Still aiming for late August to start selling.


----------



## bowen86

sweet!


----------



## JG123

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Can a Mod ban this guy please?


haha terrible isnt it, worse when you see people wearing it with their hometown on. Absolute cringe


----------



## Beats

Defo be buying one!! I wonder if anyone else in my gym are on here lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Nidge said:


> I'm w4nking in my wardrobe as I type.


Fixed


----------



## Barker

Is it just tshirts for now then?

Would like a UK-M stringer vest, just because i need all i can to look bigger 

Available in medium? :crying:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Barker said:


> Is it just tshirts for now then?
> 
> Would like a UK-M stringer vest, just because i need all i can to look bigger
> 
> Available in medium? :crying:


 :lol:

Sorry I just found this hilarious!


----------



## Beans

Lorian said:


> I've started work on the shop to handle orders.
> 
> Still aiming for late August to start selling.


Sounds good, I look forward to it.. I'm not sure it would be a popular as the clothing range, but I quite like the idea of a personalised protein shaker. I use them so often, it would be nice for them to be a little more personal.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Beans said:


> Sounds good, I look forward to it.. I'm not sure it would be a popular as the clothing range, but I quite like the idea of a personalised protein shaker. I use them so often, it would be nice for them to be a little more personal.


As in with UK-M on? or personal username?

I remember I set up a deal for a gym I worked at to have personalised shakers, it wasn't particularly cost effective due to having to order a minimum of 300 shakers at a time, then the charge of the print meant we would have to knock them out at about £5, which is cheap or not depending on your perspective, but for the gym I got the quote for, we couldn't shift 300, maybe 300 but didn't wanna take the risk.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> As in with UK-M on? or personal username?
> 
> I remember I set up a deal for a gym I worked at to have personalised shakers, it wasn't particularly cost effective due to having to order a minimum of 300 shakers at a time, then the charge of the print meant we would have to knock them out at about £5, which is cheap or not depending on your perspective, but for the gym I got the quote for, we couldn't shift 300, maybe 300 but didn't wanna take the risk.


I should add, once you ordered over a thousand they were dirt cheap.


----------



## Beans

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> As in with UK-M on? or personal username?
> 
> I remember I set up a deal for a gym I worked at to have personalised shakers, it wasn't particularly cost effective due to having to order a minimum of 300 shakers at a time, then the charge of the print meant we would have to knock them out at about £5, which is cheap or not depending on your perspective, but for the gym I got the quote for, we couldn't shift 300, maybe 300 but didn't wanna take the risk.


I'd like a few with my username on. Sounds as if that would work out to be more grief than it's worth.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Beans said:


> I'd like a few with my username on. Sounds as if that would work out to be more grief than it's worth.


I imagine big L has better contacts though. He's Sylvester stallone and i'm mr. bean so he will probs do better.


----------



## Lorian

Barker said:


> Is it just tshirts for now then?


We'll probably start with t-shirts (loose and fitted), vests, hoodies and trackpants/joggers.

Caps, bags etc following soon after..

I'm goikgn to start a poll soon so that everyone can vote on what they'd like to have.



Beans said:


> I'd like a few with my username on. Sounds as if that would work out to be more grief than it's worth.


Having your own username printed will be offered as an option for a small additional cost.


----------



## JG123

What exactly will the t shirt's etc say on them? Just UK-Muscle?


----------



## Hera

Lorian said:


> Having your own username printed will be offered as an option for a small additional cost.


I think he was referring to drinks bottles/shakers?


----------



## Sk1nny

Nidge said:


> I'm making room in my wardrobe as I type.


One handed typing eh? The first skill all men master on a computers lol


----------



## milzy

I want a T-shirt & a vest goddammitt!!


----------



## DiggyV

^^^ x2

cheers,

Diggy


----------



## bowen86

any updates?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Come on L, where the feck is my hoodie


----------



## MrLong

Bump


----------



## Hera

We're in the process of moving house at the moment so that might explain his delay with this...


----------



## vduboli

Katy said:


> We're in the process of moving house at the moment so that might explain his delay with this...


Well whatever works for you guys


----------



## Big-Mac

Bump ;-)


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Bump since as your both online


----------



## Moonbeam

I would like a tee for sure!


----------



## Hera

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Bump since as your both online


We may be online but we're still not in position to get this sorted just yet. Things can pick up pace again in about 2 weeks.

Believe me, I'm impatient for the clothing too...would really like a t-shirt and hoodie


----------



## Rykard

is there a link where we can see the clothes?


----------



## barsnack

any truth in the rumour of UK-M condom range


----------



## T3hscott

Awesome and cannot wait to get some i will be defo opting do the usename option


----------



## Hera

Rykard said:


> is there a link where we can see the clothes?


Not yet, sorry. There's a huge range to choose from that we want to narrow down with members' input. Lorian is also working on the seperate website that will be used for purchasing the clothing so there's a little work to do that we can only really attend to once the move has happened.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

barsnack said:


> any truth in the rumour of UK-M condom range


Yeah but they only come in large - unlucky mate ;-)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Katy said:


> once the move has happened.


Self, self, self with you and L ;-)


----------



## Guest

Katy said:


> Not yet, sorry. There's a huge range to choose from that we want to narrow down with members' input. Lorian is also working on the seperate website that will be used for purchasing the clothing so there's a little work to do that we can only really attend to once the move has happened.


Can't Wait For This


----------



## Hera

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Self, self, self with you and L ;-)


Yeah yeah yeah. I didn't anticipate it to be so stressful or require so much organisation! But moving day is swiftly arriving which is exciting


----------



## kernowgee

Been working overseas for a few months good to see Katy has finally been rewarded for her efforts here


----------



## Hera

kernowgee said:


> Been working overseas for a few months good to see Katy has finally been rewarded for her efforts here


Aww, thanks


----------



## Outtapped

Can I just have a special one made for me, I'll advertise well  going to quite a few shows this year. Work your magic Katy hehe


----------



## bowen86

bump to keep interest.


----------



## Lorian

bowen86 said:


> bump to keep interest.


I haven't forgotten!


----------



## Guest

any update on this Lorian i know you have been busy with house move ?


----------



## Hera

Dinger said:


> any update on this Lorian i know you have been busy with house move ?


I saw his list of 'UK-M things to do' the other day and was gobsmacked! But clothing is there on the agenda....maybe this thread can bump it up the list


----------



## Justin Cider

Katy said:


> I saw his list of 'UK-M things to do' the other day and was gobsmacked! But clothing is there on the agenda....maybe this thread can bump it up the list


Hope soooooo!


----------



## flinty90

yeah lets be having this happening please, forget your new house and lives outside of here, we want our shirts and thongs ffs lol X


----------



## DiggyV

Oooh thongs...just purely out of retail and marketing interest obviously, but who are you going to use to model the thongs? Merely curious, and nothing more, honest! No really..... errm....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## flinty90

DiggyV said:


> Oooh thongs...just purely out of retail and marketing interest obviously, but who are you going to use to model the thongs? Merely curious, and nothing more, honest! No really..... errm....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Greshie of course lol ...


----------



## DiggyV

flinty90 said:


> Greshie of course lol ...


There is no way I am liking this ost even if it made me laugh!

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## UKLifter88

I don't wear clothes with logos on the back, it looks stupid. So make sure the logo is on the FRONT! Prefer a small logo on the lapel, but a big one would be ok. The only thing I would have on the back is maybe some writing just below the collar.


----------



## Hera

JammyGit said:


> I don't wear clothes with logos on the back, it looks stupid. So make sure the logo is on the FRONT! Prefer a small logo on the lapel, but a big one would be ok. The only thing I would have on the back is maybe some writing just below the collar.


At the moment the plan is a logo on the front and people can choose to have their username on the back but you can choose to have the logo wherever really because we won't be ordering a mass of items ready printed...it's more bespoke than that.


----------



## UKLifter88

Coolio


----------



## Justin Cider

any newssssssssssssssssssss


----------

